# Fragen zum Cube AMS CC 2009



## wunderbar26 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuem Bike. Mein Reaction XT wurde mir leider gestohlen! 
Da ich doch viel auf Schotter / Forstegen unterwegs bin, gehe ich nun in Richtung Fully. 
Dabei ist mir das Cube AMS CC 2009 ins Auge gestochen.

Mein Händler sagte mir das es den Rahmen vom AMS COMP hat.
Ist dieser Rahmen gleich mit den AMS PRO Rahmen oder gibt es ausser dem anderem Dämper auch noch Unterschiede?

Bin schon mal mit dem Cube AMS CC 2009 sowohl in 18" und 20" probegefahren. Das 18" scheint mir zu klein. Mein Reaction XT war 20". Bin 182 cm groß und hab Schrittlänge von 86 cm! Mir kommt das Fahrgefühl verglichen zum Reaction (hatte bis dato kein Fully) viel komfortabel vor, irgendwie garnicht sportlich! Ist das Normal? Gewöhnt man wahrscheinlich? Oder soll ich eher den 18" Rahmen nehmen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Herbienator (28. Mai 2009)

Hi Markus!

Ich bin auch kürzlich von Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen, und zwar ebenfalls aufs AMS. 
Also ich hab mit 170 cm Körpergröße entschieden zum 16 Zoll-Bike gegriffen und bereue es nicht, im Gegenteil, könnte noch einen Tick kleiner sein...
Ich rate dir zum 18 Zöller, lieber ne Spur zu klein als zu groß, glaub mir, du ärgerst dich sonst.

Ich finde die Fully-Fahrerei auch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Komfort und "Sportlichkeit" lassen sich eigentlich gut über den Dämpfer einstellen, ab welchem Druck dieser zu arbeiten beginnt. 
Bereut hab ichs nicht; man kann eben doch durch ruppigeres Gelände heizen als mit dem Hardtail, es macht deutlich mehr Spaß. Hoff das hilft, mfg, Herbienator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunderbar26 (28. Mai 2009)

wunderbar26 schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagte mir das es den Rahmen vom AMS COMP hat.
> Ist dieser Rahmen gleich mit den AMS PRO Rahmen oder gibt es ausser dem anderem Dämper auch noch Unterschiede?



Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?

Danke Markus


----------



## Herbienator (28. Mai 2009)

Denke der Unterschied liegt nur in der Ausstattung, glaube kaum, dass Cube deshalb verschiedene Rahmen produziert. 
Der Pro ist halt paar Hunderter teurer und ein paar hundert Gramm leichter mit mehr XT.
Denk das solltest du deinen Geldbeutel entscheiden lassen...


----------



## simond1 (30. Mai 2009)

wunderbar26 schrieb:


> Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen?
> 
> Danke Markus


 
Laut Beschreibung entspricht der Rahmen des AMS CC dem des XMS! Zumindest, wenn man diese Website glauben schenken darf. http://www.fahrrad-online-shop.com/cube-2009-p-18639.html
Inzwischen hab ich aber auch schon andere Infos gelesen...
simond


----------



## wunderbar26 (30. Mai 2009)

Juhu! Hab's gekauft in 20". 
Beim 18" war die Stattelstütze bei mir schon fast auf Maximum ausgezogen =>20".

Hab's auch wiegen lassen. Mit den Original-Pedalen 13,5 kg => muß fast der AMS COMP Rahmen sein, weil sonst fast alles XT ist. 
Wo käme sonst das Gewicht her?

@ simond1: Der XMS-Rahmen kanns nicht sein, sieht ganz anders aus (obenliegende Bowdenzüge beim Oberrohr, Suntour Dämpfer,...)

Merkwürdig ist,  laut Cube Homepage (Angaben für kleinste Rahmengröße):
AMS COMP:
Rahmen: 2,3 kg

AMS Pro (100) XT:
Rahmen: 2,2 kg
Gesamt: 11,7 kg

Das würde heißen:
Das AMS CC 2009 (=komplett XT) hat nur 0,1 kg schwereren Rahmen, und hätte um fast 2 kg mehr Gewicht als das AMS Pro XT?

Vermute das das AMS Pro XT in 20" eher 12,5 kg hat, dann könnts passen!

Weiß jemand das tatsächliche Gewicht eines AMS Pro XT in 20"? - Würd mich interessieren!


Gruß Markus


----------



## timstruppi (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch ein AMS CC 2009 und auf dem Rahmen steht Pro Serie drauf.


----------



## headbussa (3. Juni 2009)

hallo 
hab mir am freitag auch ein cube ams cc 09 gekauft. bei mir steht auch auf dem rahmen pro serie.
hab jetzt bisschen rumgesucht und verschiedene angaben gefunden 
auf der einen seite wird behauptet das die gabel 80mm hat auf der andern steht was von 100 mm.
und sind alle cube ams rahmen gleich?


----------



## simond1 (5. Juni 2009)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein AMS CC 2009 und auf dem Rahmen steht Pro Serie drauf.


 

Mein Händler sagt, daß das AMS CC 2009 den Rahmen vom COMP hat, "Pro Serie" steht eigentlich immer drauf.
simond


----------



## tomek-g (14. September 2009)

Habe auch das AMS CC 09, und meine es ist ein PRO Ramen....ist mein erstes Bike, und ich bin total begeistert. Habe unterschiedliche Modelle gefahren, doch Fully war mir einfach comfortabler.....und ich finde es echt geiel, wenn ich ausm Wald rauskomme und den hinteren Dämpfer auschalten kann, damit ich auch aufn Asphalt schön gas geben kann.
Habe den 16` Ramen. Bis jetzt alles in Ordnung


----------

